# Active tank reflill port location?



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Where is it? The one in the bumper is for the passive tank correct? 

I need to top off tonight, got 197 miles to go before no-start.


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

There are two blue caps under the cap on the drivers side of the bumper. The lower is the active tank the upper the passive. Both ports are exactly the same.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. BMW sure does make it a PIA and I am sure that is by design. Between the bumper cap and the holes that are to small to fit just about any funnel into. I spilled **** everywhere trying to fill it. I bought a bottle of DEF from Autozone which came with a useless, leaky cap/hose which does not fit into the smaller inner hole. 

What's a good jug/hose/funnel contraption that would actually work?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

What several people have done is purchase the 2 liter DEF refill bottle (from VW, much cheaper, same thing). This has the proper fitting for the DEF port. Then cutting off the locking tabs unscrew the top of the 2 liter bottle, refill the 2 liter from the 2.5 gallon jug.

I have not done this yet myself as still under factory maintenance. But was thinking about just cutting a hole in the side of the refill bottle, then with it screwed into the fill port, us it like a sideways funnel and refill from the 2.5 gallon into the hole cut into the side (now on top when connected to the car). I can visualize this perfectly. Have no idea if this will work in actual practice. If being done by one person may have to make a little stand to hold the 2 liter bottle up. 

You know at the dealer it takes 2 technicans to fill the DEF. One to hold all the plumbing, one to pour it in.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea that's what I did. Went to VW today and bought the .5 gallon screw on jug for $8. Filled one tank, then screwed the top off of the .5 gallon jug and filled it from the 2.5 gallon jug and added 1/4 gallon more. Very clean and easy way to do it, BUT the fluid does not flow very well since there is no air hole to break the suction that is created.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

cssnms said:


> BUT the fluid does not flow very well since there is no air hole to break the suction that is created.


Ah, Maybe my idea of turning the small bottle into a funnel by cutting a hole in it is indeed the way to go.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I just use a funnel... as a... funnel.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> I just use a funnel... as a... funnel.


i don't have a funnel that will fit. I have one of those skinny red ones that I tried widdling down with a razor blade but it was a messy process. This fill bottle is easy to use but flow stinks. I suppose I could poke a hole in it but I wouldn't be able to resuse it.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

dunderhi said:


> I just use a funnel... as a... funnel.


How is that going to work when it will be horzontal. Have you been able to overcome the effects of gravity?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

KeithS said:


> How is that going to work when it will be horzontal. Have you been able to overcome the effects of gravity?


It's not horizontal, and yes it has worked just fine the three times I added DEF. If you do a search, you should be able to find a pic of my funnel here in this forum.

Found it.


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

1 st try I also made a mess, still a white streak on the drive. 2 nd try used a 2 ft piece of half Inch hose the .780 O D sealed against the I D of the port, stuck the small end of a funnel in the other end of the hose and poured from the $14 two and a half gallon autozone jug with no mess. Since the small center vent tube of the port is not utilize you have to fill slow to let the air escape. Be carefull cause it does erupt from time to time.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

So the X5 doesn't have two filling ports like the 335d?


----------



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> So the X5 doesn't have two filling ports like the 335d?


X5 filling ports are under the hood, active tank is on the passenger side next to the windshield washer fluid, passive tank is on the driver's side under the air snorkle tube.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dunderhi said:


> It's not horizontal, and yes it has worked just fine the three times I added DEF. If you do a search, you should be able to find a pic of my funnel here in this forum.
> 
> Found it.


That looks like a funnel that comes with gas cans, is it?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Well that's not a normal funnel. I would call it a right angle funnel. Where did you get it?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I picked it up at my local ACE Hardware store.


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's the coolest funnel I've ever seen, bet it works better than rig the dealers use. Simple and effective, I wonder what the BMW engineers would think.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

German engineers have a mission in life of making the life of mechanics miserable, so I am guessing they'd find many things wrong with that funnel.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> That looks like a funnel that comes with gas cans, is it?


Sorry, I missed your question. ACE sells these funnels separately. This funnel needed a little sandpapering to make it a better fit.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

magnifico @dunderhi ACE of all places wow, guess When ever I go sateside will have to buy one


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> German engineers have a mission in life of making the life of mechanics miserable, so I am guessing they'd find many things wrong with that funnel.


This. I bet most mechanics have a hell of a time trying to refill the tanks in the 335d


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> This. I bet most mechanics have a hell of a time trying to refill the tanks in the 335d


Looking at all of the spill incidents then I'd have to agree with you. Really is a shame it could not be done like how the newer F250 is done where your fill point is up in the fuel door. I think the newer ML might be that way too but never looked at it that hard.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Looking at all of the spill incidents then I'd have to agree with you. Really is a shame it could not be done like how the newer F250 is done where your fill point is up in the fuel door. I think the newer ML might be that way too but never looked at it that hard.


All VAG and MB TDIs have the refill port next to the fuel filler


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> All VAG and MB TDIs have the refill port next to the fuel filler


The 2011 ML Bluetec I looked at did not. You opened up the rear, pulled up the "carpet" and then had this big plastic handle you twisted off and poured the DEF into there. At that point is when the guy told me the 2012s(which they were sold out of) has a spare tire provision and has the fill port up by the fuel fill neck. That is when I decided no way I am buying a 2011.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> The 2011 ML Bluetec I looked at did not. You opened up the rear, pulled up the "carpet" and then had this big plastic handle you twisted off and poured the DEF into there. At that point is when the guy told me the 2012s(which they were sold out of) has a spare tire provision and has the fill port up by the fuel fill neck. That is when I decided no way I am buying a 2011.












yup, MY12 got it


----------

